# Vets near Great Torrington



## tamsinkb (9 March 2015)

I am in the process of relocating from the South East to near Great Torrington.  I'm after recommendations for vets, both equine and small animal as my brood have kept my current practice afloat for the last few years, so want, and probably need, to be prepared! My current practice has a specialist equine clinic and  both the equine and small animal vets want to pass on histories to whichever vet I register with before we make the move in May....I have 3 horses, 2 cats and 1 dog, so not too many for a practice to take on.
Thanks for any recommendations.
Tamsin


----------



## bluespace (13 March 2015)

I live near Torrington and have event horses and also a brood mare. I use Charter Vets whose main base is Mullacott. They have I think at least 4 horse vets, the main one that comes this way is Paul Jarvis who I couldn't recommend highly enough, I have found him to be extremely thorough and knowledgable. The other horse vets I have also found to be excellent. The only negative is that their nearest practice is at Barnstaple so I tend to use the Torbridge vets for the dogs and Charter vets for the horses. Hope this helps let me know if there is anything else you need info on!


----------



## stardusts74 (15 March 2015)

Second that I use Paul Jarvis at Torch Equine Mullacott, very thorough. He has been excellent and both very supportive with a recent not very straight toward time with my mare.


----------



## tamsinkb (21 March 2015)

Thanks for your replies.  I've had a look at there website and it looks good, but I always like some personal recommendations!


----------



## paulineh (21 March 2015)

I too would say Paul Jarvis. He is one of the vets at the Golden Horse Shoe and has vetted my horses as well as treating them. He is knowledgeable. Both he and his wife work at Charter Vets. A rider himself he understands what the owner is looking for in a vet.


----------

